# Marriott Rewards Year-End Changeover, Status and Rollover Nights 2013-2014



## SueDonJ (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year!  Marriott will be adjusting our accounts sometime this month to reflect status earnings and Rollover Nights.  At the change we won't have any way of verifying online if their accounting is correct; it's a good idea to take a look at your account beforehand in order to know what to expect.  Sign in to your Marriott Rewards page and click on, "My Account" then "Overview;" print or save the page.

MR Status is based on the number of Elite Nights earned.  Whatever status level you've earned as of 12/31/13 will remain in effect until Feb '15, unless you attain a higher level in the interim:
_Silver = 10 Nights
Gold = 50 Nights
Platinum = 75 Nights_

All Nights earned during 2013 and accumulated above the status requirements will roll over from 2013 into 2014.  The equation to figure out how many should be posted to your account when the changeover is done, based on info in the "Overview" box, is:
_Total Nights Earned this Year
<less> Rollover Nights (from 2012 to 2013)
<less> Status at changeover Requirement (10 Silver, 50 Gold, 75 Plat)
<equals> Rollover Nights for 2013 into 2014_

*Remember, earlier in December there were reports of notices on some accounts that year-end status renewals/upgrades had already been done.  Those notices disappeared after the first time being seen, so it's probably not a good idea to rely on that info being correct.  It could be - but there's no guarantee.

*Marriott might grant status based on something other than actual Elite Nights earned; e.g. a Silver with 45 Nights might be granted Gold, or, a Platinum who hasn't reached 75 Nights might have that Platinum extended.  Sometimes there's no rhyme or reason to it.  If you're one of the "lucky" ones remember that it could be a double-edge sword because your Rollover Nights will be counted based on the status that's extended and not what's actually earned.  For example, if you've accumulated 45 Nights then your status should officially be Silver with 35 Rollover Nights, but if Marriott grants you Gold then no Nights will roll over.

*Year-end changeover and Rollover Nights accounting may not take place on the same day - watch your accounts and feel free to give the rest of us a heads-up here if/when you're seeing changes.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 1, 2014)

Very true on the no rhyme or reason. I was notified that my Platinum status was being renewed, although I have only stayed 48 nights in 2013. Other considerations could be holding a Marriott Black Card, being an MR member since 1992, having enough nights to qualify Lifetime Platinum, but not enough points yet. Who knows, but thanks Marriott Rewards just the same.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 1, 2014)

kds4 said:


> Very true on the no rhyme or reason. I was notified that my Platinum status was being renewed, although I have only stayed 48 nights in 2013. Other considerations could be holding a Marriott Black Card, being an MR member since 1992, having enough nights to qualify Lifetime Platinum, but not enough points yet. Who knows, but thanks Marriott Rewards just the same.



At different times folks have reported that certain guaranteed MR Status levels would be granted as a purchase incentive for DC Points, and over there <--- under your name it says that you're a "DC Points Owner."  Any chance that explains your Plat status?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2014)

I thought rollover nights were based on your actual status on 12/31/2013? So if you were platinum and had only 45 nights, you would have 0 rollover nights. It wouldn't matter if they extend your platinum status or drop you to gold or silver. Your rollover is based on status as of 12/31/2013, not what your new status will be in 2014.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 1, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I thought rollover nights were based on your actual status on 12/31/2013? So if you were platinum and had only 45 nights, you would have 0 rollover nights. It wouldn't matter if they extend your platinum status or drop you to gold or silver. Your rollover is based on status as of 12/31/2013, not what your new status will be in 2014.



I'm confused?  Not sure what I'm missing ...

If you're Plat but as of 12/31 have only 45 Nights, "officially" you'd get a soft landing to Gold for Feb '14-'15 with no Rollover Nights.  Unofficially they may grant you extended Plat status but still no Rollover Nights.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm confused?  Not sure what I'm missing ...
> 
> If you're Plat but as of 12/31 have only 45 Nights, "officially" you'd get a soft landing to Gold for Feb '14-'15 with no Rollover Nights.  Unofficially they may grant you extended Plat status but still no Rollover Nights.



Think of it this way, if you are platinum and only have 55 nights, they drop you to gold. You won't get 5 rollover nights based on the gold status because the rollover nights are based on the platinum status that you had on 12/31.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 1, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I thought rollover nights were based on your actual status on 12/31/2013? So if you were platinum and had only 45 nights, you would have 0 rollover nights. It wouldn't matter if they extend your platinum status or drop you to gold or silver. Your rollover is based on status as of 12/31/2013, not what your new status will be in 2014.



I don't think her example was someone who was dropping in status.  I think she said a Silver who gets 45 nights might be upgraded to Gold.  In that case, the person would lose rollover nights they would otherwise be entitled to.  At least that is how I read Sue's example.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> I don't think her example was someone who was dropping in status.  I think she said a Silver who gets 45 nights might be upgraded to Gold.  At least that is how I read Sue's example.



I think you are right. Though even if they bump the person to gold, would the rollover nights not still be based on their silver status as of 12/31? I don't think we have an example of that.

While we don't know Marriott's logic for determining who they upgrade and who they don't. It doesn't seem that they upgrade status when you are short on nights. They may renew status if you are short, but won't upgrade you. An example, if you were gold and one night short of platinum you probably won't get upgraded to platinum. This thread from last year is what makes me think they won't upgrade when short on nights.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 1, 2014)

OK I'm one of these people. Gold in 2013 but only stayed 48 nights. 

Not sure what I'm going to be in 2014?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> OK I'm one of these people. Gold in 2013 but only stayed 48 nights.
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to be in 2014?



I think your chances of keeping gold are good since you are currently gold. Had you been silver you would not be upped to gold. 

I am currently gold but only have 16 nights this year because we pumped all the nights in to DWs account. I don't expect a renewal to gold this year. Though with you only two nights short I would like to think they will renew your status.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 1, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> OK I'm one of these people. Gold in 2013 but only stayed 48 nights.
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to be in 2014?



I've been a few nights short on occasion, and some years they will simply award me by keeping me at the level I was without me doing anything.  That said, last year they offered me the ability to stay at that level for some quantity of points (I want to say 20K), so every year is a new adventure as to how they may handle you if you are close to getting there.


----------



## jeff76543 (Jan 1, 2014)

I was temporarily upgraded to gold status on "a taste of gold" promotion and the status expired Dec. 31 (yesterday).  I didn't meet the conditions of the promotion, but had 49 Elite nights.  (I should have had 50 Ellite nights, but I was given mistaken information by Marriott Visa customer service.)  When I talked with Marriott Rewards several weeks ago, they granted me gold status until February 2015 with the 49 nights, without requiring that I add the additional night.  I don't think that you can see this as a renewal of gold status, as I never had gold status in the past, other than during the period of the promotion.  (It certainly gave me a good feeling about Marriott and their customer service. )


----------



## kds4 (Jan 1, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> At different times folks have reported that certain guaranteed MR Status levels would be granted as a purchase incentive for DC Points, and over there <--- under your name it says that you're a "DC Points Owner."  Any chance that explains your Plat status?



I didn't know that, but certainly any possible explanation is potentially valid. We did purchase 1,000 points back in 2012 as part of enrolling one of our weeks in the DC Points program.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2014)

kds4 said:


> I didn't know that, but certainly any possible explanation is potentially valid. We did purchase 1,000 points back in 2012 as part of enrolling one of our weeks in the DC Points program.



Did your purchase take you to Premier or Premier Plus status in the DC program?


----------



## kds4 (Jan 1, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Did your purchase take you to Premier or Premier Plus status in the DC program?



No, but we are considering a resale points purchase to close the gap for that (and other) reasons.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm one of the people who they also upgraded to Gold in October (the "taste of Gold" promotion Jeff references above,) although I only have 25 nights for 2013. Is this just a way for them to wipeout what would have been 15 Rollover nights? Has this happened to anybody else?

I didn't travel much in the fall, so the upgraded status was useless to me when I had it. I was happy with silver, but if I don't have any rollover nights, I might not make that in 2014... 

Hmmm....just logged in. They're now showing me back at Silver (yay?) and 25 Elite Nights in parenthesis. I guess I'm okay, then?

Truly, this shouldn't be this difficult to track, people....


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 1, 2014)

Up until recently they usually post the year to date nights you've accumulated in addition to the grand total of all nights you've earned (from the very beginning).  I noticed tonight that the grand total of all nights earned is no longer posted, while they still continue to post the total nights earned in calendar year 2013.

Anyone else notice this also?…..




.


----------



## Safti (Jan 1, 2014)

I have the grand total of all my nights in total listed.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 1, 2014)

Safti said:


> I have the grand total of all my nights in total listed.



Me too.  Click on Overview under My Account to see them.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 2, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I think you are right. Though even if they bump the person to gold, would the rollover nights not still be based on their silver status as of 12/31? I don't think we have an example of that.



Interesting.  I had not thought of it that way.  Yes, I think if the upgrade happens after 12/31 the rollover nights should not be lost.  I actually know someone who was Silver and reached something like 48 or 49 nights a year ago and was granted an upgrade to Gold.  I don't know what his status history was--i.e., whether he had ever been Gold or Platinum in earlier years.  I don't know what happened to him with regard to rollover nights, but now I think he may have gotten them.  I say this because he had stopped accumulating just short of 50 specifically to get the rollover nights and he was happy with his upgrade.  If he had not gotten the rollover nights I don't think he would have been happy with the outcome.


----------



## Aviator621 (Jan 2, 2014)

We are not DC points anything, but we've been upgraded to Gold for the past four years running, and have been only averaging 30 nights per year. Will say though, when they do that for us, we never see any rollover nights. (We do have the Marriott Black Card.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2014)

Aviator621 said:


> We are not DC points anything, but we've been upgraded to Gold for the past four years running, and have been only averaging 30 nights per year. Will say though, when they do that for us, we never see any rollover nights. (We do have the Marriott Black Card.)



You aren't seeing rollover nights because you aren't being upgraded to gold, you are being renewed as gold. Since you have been gold the past several years, it means you were already gold and they renewed it. Since you had fewer than 50 nights, there are no nights to roll over above your current status.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 8, 2014)

FYI, I'm seeing a notice today that Plat status is being renewed (as expected, with 95 Nights.)  Over on flyertalk they're also beginning to see a new round of renewal notices.

No other account changes, yet.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 8, 2014)

LEVEL
Platinum
Congratulations! Your Platinum Elite status has been renewed.

We have 64 stays this year!


----------



## mdurette (Jan 8, 2014)

I have been watching my account to see what will happen for 2014.   Basically, I was thinking I was going to get dropped down to zero and start all over again.   But, nothing has changed yet.  Still showing:

Nights Detail 
Stayed:20.
Bonus:50.
Promotional:0.
Rewards Credit Card:19.
Rewarding Events:0.
Rollover:31.
Total this Year:70. Lifetime membershipTotal Nights:  127 

Are they still working out the rollout for 2014?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 8, 2014)

mdurette said:


> I have been watching my account to see what will happen for 2014.   Basically, I was thinking I was going to get dropped down to zero and start all over again.   But, nothing has changed yet.  Still showing:
> 
> Nights Detail
> Stayed:20.
> ...



Yes, and probably throughout the next week or two.  So far the only thing we're seeing is the renewal notice for status.


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 8, 2014)

We got renewed as Gold although we only had 44 nights last year.  We are happy with that as we will have a hotel trip in Austrailia and will have access to the executive lounge.  Same during any business trips I make. Better than getting bumped down to silver.


----------



## NJDave (Jan 8, 2014)

I received a notice that gold was renewed despite not reaching 50 nights.  There was a thread a few weeks ago when a number of us received the same notice regarding renewal.  At that time, it was thought that the message may be an error.

Is the message correct this time? I won't count on it until I receive a new card.


----------



## dima (Jan 9, 2014)

My Platinum Elite status has been renewed with 63 nights:whoopie:


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 9, 2014)

No notifications. On the WEB the Account still shows 2013 total of 118 nights but does not show the 2 nights already stayed in 2014, however the points earned for the 2 nights stayed in 2014 already show credited in the account. 

The IPhone app however had been showing zero nights since Jan 1st. And now shows 2 nights stayed and plat status but not showing my rollover nights yet.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 9, 2014)

MALC9990 said:


> No notifications. On the WEB the Account still shows 2013 total of 118 nights but does not show the 2 nights already stayed in 2014, however the points earned for the 2 nights stayed in 2014 already show credited in the account.
> 
> The IPhone app however had been showing zero nights since Jan 1st. And now shows 2 nights stayed and plat status but not showing my rollover nights yet.


Ditto 
no notifications
website still showing last year's nights
iPhone app showing 0 nights, but Platinum status (I don't have any rollover nights this year)


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2014)

NJDave said:


> I received a notice that gold was renewed despite not reaching 50 nights.  There was a thread a few weeks ago when a number of us received the same notice regarding renewal.  At that time, it was thought that the message may be an error.
> 
> Is the message correct this time? I won't count on it until I receive a new card.



Anybody's guess, but I think it's more likely that the messages are correctly posted this time because they haven't disappeared yet.  The first time the messages were only displayed once then were gone with subsequent sign-ins to the accounts.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm still not seeing the year-end changeovers (Elite and Rollover Nights totals) on marriott.com.  There's been some updating on the marriott mobile app but it doesn't appear to be complete yet.

New announcement today, though, about the "Status Buyback" program continuing this year.  If interested, I'd wait until the changeover takes place just in case you're granted the status that you'd be considering.

Elite Buy Back Promotion



> _Reinstate Your Level
> As one of our valued Elite members, we understand that your travel needs vary from year to year and that occasionally you might not have the required number of stays to maintain your Elite status. We know how important Marriott Rewards benefits are to you – so we are offering you a limited-time opportunity to buy back your status for 2014 using points that you may have already earned.
> 
> Here's all it takes to reinstate your level:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 19, 2014)

*2014 MR has finally Reset Rollover nights Showing*

My Marriott Rewards account reset midday today. 

Now showing my actual stays for 2014 plus rollover and my CC nights. (They happen to post in early January.)  35 nights already.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks like mine reset also. No rollover nights since I was gold with only 16 nights, but it looks like they kept my status at gold. That defies logic.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 19, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Looks like mine reset also. No rollover nights since I was gold with only 16 nights, but it looks like they kept my status at gold. That defies logic.



Not sure when status resets for upcoming year. I believe that's in February sometime.


----------



## chris5 (Jan 19, 2014)

I was also reset with 50 nights and status up-graded to Platinum Premier.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 19, 2014)

The reset has even extended across the pond to the UK.
I retained Platinum with 72 nights in 2013.
Very close to the 75 needed, so I was extremely hopeful but I guess you can never be sure until it actually happens.
So I am very happy.


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine posted also. 

I have 1 more night than I thought. A Marriott credit card $3K night must have posted while the balance was still showing last years totals.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 19, 2014)

Mr. Vker said:


> Not sure when status resets for upcoming year. I believe that's in February sometime.



You may be right, but my account does show the following:



> 50 Nights Needed to Renew Level
> 75 Nights Needed to Achieve Next Level


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 19, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> You may be right, but my account does show the following:



Not sure. Same discussion on FT. Could be that you are GOLD! Or a disconnect due to status resets next month.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 19, 2014)

Mr. Vker said:


> Not sure. Same discussion on FT. Could be that you are GOLD! Or a disconnect due to status resets next month.



Guess I will wait and see. Probably won't get any benefit from the gold this year since we will travel under DWs Platinum status. I really wish the would drop me back to Silver, it would let me get rollover nights again to earn toward platinum.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 19, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I was gold with only 16 nights, but it looks like they kept my status at gold. That defies logic.



*dioxide45*, I renewed at Gold the legit way, and if I click on Overview under My Account, on the Overview page, right below where it shows the rollover nights, bonus nights, etc, there is a big blue bar which ways "Congratulations! Your Gold Elite status has been renewed."  Do you have that?  That seems like it would be the definitive answer whether you have been granted it as of today.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 19, 2014)

Arg, as I thought.   I was 5 nights away from Platinum at the end of 2013.  (included rollover and credit card bonus nights)  
Now, I'm back down to a big fat ZERO.

EDIT:
But, it still says Gold......no idea what the heck I have.   Guess I will wait and see!

Name
xxxxxx Points
Gold
Rewards #: xxxxx
50 Nights Needed to Renew Level
75 Nights Needed to Achieve Next Level


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 19, 2014)

mdurette said:


> Arg, as I thought.   I was 5 nights away from Platinum at the end of 2013.  (included rollover and credit card bonus nights)
> 
> Now, I'm back down to a big fat ZERO.



So you must have had more than 20 rollover nights in to 2013? That would explain the big fat 0.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 19, 2014)

Showing 33 nights, 31 rollovers and 2 nights stayed. 2013 was a heck of a year for vacation time. Stayed 95 nights with 12 rollover from 2012 , 10 for the UK credit card and 1 for my birthday. 2014 will be less busy however. So 42 more nights to retain my plat status which I value highly. Checked into the JW at Khao Lak yesterday for 6 nights on MR points. Upgraded from a basic room to an exec suite which is Huge with an outdoor shower, free breakfast and free drinks in happy hour from 6 to 7 pm. How many cocktails can a guy drink in an hour! All for only 125K MR points! The nightly rate for an exec suite is off my scale.

What is also really nice is that the rollover nights count a second time towards lifetime status so I should make lifetime plat in 2015.

This resort is amazing, and NO Resort fee!

Happy travels to all on TUG for 2014.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 19, 2014)

MALC9990 said:


> Showing 33 nights, 31 rollovers and 2 nights stayed. 2013 was a heck of a year for vacation time. Stayed 95 nights with 12 rollover from 2012 , 10 for the UK credit card and 1 for my birthday. 2014 will be less busy however. So 42 more nights to retain my plat status which I value highly. Checked into the JW at Khao Lak yesterday for 6 nights on MR points. Upgraded from a basic room to an exec suite which is Huge with an outdoor shower, free breakfast and free drinks in happy hour from 6 to 7 pm. How many cocktails can a guy drink in an hour! All for only 125K MR points! The nightly rate for an exec suite is off my scale.
> 
> What is also really nice is that the rollover nights count a second time towards lifetime status so I should make lifetime plat in 2015.
> 
> ...



We are planning two weeks in Phuket Mid-January 2015. Been too long for us!

Have a great time!


----------



## mdurette (Jan 19, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> So you must have had more than 20 rollover nights in to 2013? That would explain the big fat 0.



Yes....I had 31 last year.....as mentioned no surprise, this is where I was at the end of the year.

Nights Earned
 Nights Stayed: 20 
 Bonus Nights Earned: 50 
 Promotional: 0 
 Rewards Credit Card: 19 
 Rewarding Events: 0 
 Rollover Nights: 31 
 Total Nights Earned this Year: 70 
 Total Membership Nights: 127 

As mentioned, not a surprise the ZERO is there - I was just hoping my calculations were somehow wrong.


----------



## dualrated2 (Jan 20, 2014)

I got the following on my page this evening: 

LEVEL
Platinum Premier
Congratulations! You achieved Platinum Elite status.

Not sure if the Platinum Premier will remain and not even sure what additional benefits I'll see from it. I've averaged 150 total nights the past couple of years including CC and rollover nights. I've been Platinum for the past three or four years but this is the first time Platinum Premier has popped up.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 20, 2014)

Mr. Vker said:


> We are planning two weeks in Phuket Mid-January 2015. Been too long for us!
> 
> Have a great time!



I would recommend a few additional days up here at the JW at Kho Lak. They really look after Elites ( Plats definitely) very well. The suite upgrade was really nice and it really adds a touch of luxury to the vacation. A five night travel package would be great value.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 20, 2014)

MALC9990 said:


> I would recommend a few additional days up here at the JW at Kho Lak. They really look after Elites ( Plats definitely) very well. The suite upgrade was really nice and it really adds a touch of luxury to the vacation. A five night travel package would be great value.



Thanks for the tip. Looking for a great place to tack on to our Phuket Beach Club week. 5 nights is perfect. That makes the trip just about two weeks with travel time from the East Coast of the US.


----------



## RBERR1 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Just checked online.*

Was happy to see they kept me at gold for another year even though some nights short.  Interesting though when they do that I have no rollover nights,


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2014)

RBERR1 said:


> Was happy to see they kept me at gold for another year even though some nights short.  Interesting though when they do that I have no rollover nights,



You wouldn't have had rollover nights anyway since rollover would have been based on your current gold status anyway. It does however keep you from earning rollover nights to put toward 2015. If they dropped you to silver and you earned more than 10 nights, you could have plenty of rollover nights for 2015. Same thing for me if they do end up keeping me at gold, though I hope they drop me to silver.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 20, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> You wouldn't have had rollover nights anyway since rollover would have been based on your current gold status anyway. It does however keep you from earning rollover nights to put toward 2015. If they dropped you to silver and you earned more than 10 nights, you could have plenty of rollover nights for 2015. Same thing for me if they do end up keeping me at gold, though I hope they drop me to silver.



Is there any ability to request that the drop you down?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 20, 2014)

I had 99 nights last year (4 were rollover).  I retained Platinum (no Premier) and am starting the year with 20 nights (plus I should get 15 from the CC).


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 20, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> I had 99 nights last year (4 were rollover).  I retained Platinum (no Premier) and am starting the year with 20 nights (plus I should get 15 from the CC).



From what I understand on FT:

1) Plat Premier (PP) is for the top few percent of plats by revenue. I have never mad that level!
2) Most PP's feel its nothing special. in fact they don't like it because of point 3 below. Most properties don't recognize them or make any fuss. 
3) They are not eligible for rollover nights. (never understood that one) *New FT info indicates this may have changed.*


I have now hit 2 million lifetime points. Enough for lifetime Plat. 30 nights to go for the elite night qualification portion. Should hit this Spring or so.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 20, 2014)

Mr. Vker said:


> From what I understand on FT:
> 
> 1) Plat Premier (PP) is for the top few percent of plats by revenue. I have never mad that level!
> 2) Most PP's feel its nothing special. in fact they don't like it because of point 3 below. Most properties don't recognize them or make any fuss.
> ...



#3 - I don't remember hearing that one before, interesting.

Our account seems to be in order with everything accounted for during the switch - Plat earned, 15 Rollover nights and 5 credit card nights.  One of these days I'll have to inquire about lifetime points but no hurry.

Michael, in case you're not aware - the 15 annual credit card Elite Nights will post on/after the anniversary.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 20, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> #3 - I don't remember hearing that one before, interesting.
> 
> Our account seems to be in order with everything accounted for during the switch - Plat earned, 15 Rollover nights and 5 credit card nights.  One of these days I'll have to inquire about lifetime points but no hurry.
> 
> Michael, in case you're not aware - the 15 annual credit card Elite Nights will post on/after the anniversary.



OK...this might be wrong after they made this a permanent benefit. I was just reading the FT Plat Premier thread.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 20, 2014)

Mr. Vker said:


> I have now hit 2 million lifetime points. Enough for lifetime Plat. 30 nights to go for the elite night qualification portion. Should hit this Spring or so.


 
How do you find out the number of lifetime points?  I'll make lifetime platinum this year, but don't see anything about MR lifetime points...must be a few million by now.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 20, 2014)

pwrshift said:


> How do you find out the number of lifetime points?  I'll make lifetime platinum this year, but don't see anything about MR lifetime points...must be a few million by now.



Unfortunately, you have to call for that. MR reservations has that at their finger tips. Only takes a moment to get the info.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 20, 2014)

pwrshift said:


> How do you find out the number of lifetime points?  I'll make lifetime platinum this year, but don't see anything about MR lifetime points...must be a few million by now.



Call the Elite number or sign in and use this "Contact Us" link.

FYI, these are the Elite Lifetime Status requirements:
_"Lifetime Silver Elite:	250 nights + 1.2 million points
Lifetime Gold Elite:       	500 nights + 1.6 million points
Lifetime Platinum Elite: 	750 nights + 2 million points"_


----------



## tiel (Jan 20, 2014)

Just checked our status, well, DH's status.  We were renewed as Platinum Premier.  This will be our second year at this level, but I'm guessing our last.  We have no carryover at all.  Starting at zero, but this is due to the fact we had a huge carryover into 2013. No way could we sustain that.  We were hoping to reach lifetime Platinum this year, but are now thinking we will come up short in terms of nights;  hit the points requirement long ago.  Just have to wait one more year.

Not sure why we were in the Platinum Premier category.  It just showed up on our account last year, and we got a Marriott labeled travel bag/kit! Nothing fancy but free.  Otherwise, we've seen no particular benefit to this status.  Except maybe with our current stay at Barony.  We got here using two accommodations certs, and were assigned a fantastic OF villa.  I know it's off season here, but the front desk said occupancy was over 90%.  I would have guessed many others here would have higher priority than us.  So maybe the PP status kicked in.  In any case, we are delighted with our accommodations!


----------



## mdurette (Jan 20, 2014)

I would think a very easy (and cheap) way to earn extra nights if you really need them would be to book a Marriott studio getaway via II, checkin and then leave.   I have never done this, but it is in my backpocket as a plan in case I do.

Example (we are in Orlando a lot off season):  
Book our typical Marriott room via a trade with II say for Jan 10 to Jan 18.   Stay that week.
Book a getaway or use an AC to grab a studio for Jan 18 to Jan 24.  Check into that room - but just leave the area.    7 nights for the cost of either the AC trade or cheap getaway.

I think this would work.


----------



## chris5 (Jan 20, 2014)

Mr. Vker said:


> OK...this might be wrong after they made this a permanent benefit. I was just reading the FT Plat Premier thread.



See my post 37, where I mentioned I was upgraded to Platinum Premier and 50 nights were rolled over for this year.  So, all I need is 25 nights to achieve Platinum status for 2015. (Actually, I already have reservations, Credit Card spend, and 15 nights for the Marriott Signature Visa (Black) that will give me Plat this year, though I'm still a bit short on nights for Lifetime Plat status.) 

BTW, here is the official word on rollover nights. https://www.marriott.com/marriott/eliterollover.mi.

Makes little sense to allow rollover of nights for all elite reward members except Platinum Premier.  Why have PP members disadvantaged in that manner?


----------



## chris5 (Jan 20, 2014)

tiel said:


> Just checked our status, well, DH's status.  We were renewed as Platinum Premier.  This will be our second year at this level, but I'm guessing our last.  We have no carryover at all.  Starting at zero, but this is due to the fact we had a huge carryover into 2013. No way could we sustain that.  We were hoping to reach lifetime Platinum this year, but are now thinking we will come up short in terms of nights;  hit the points requirement long ago.  Just have to wait one more year.
> 
> Not sure why we were in the Platinum Premier category.  It just showed up on our account last year, and we got a Marriott labeled travel bag/kit! Nothing fancy but free. * Otherwise, we've seen no particular benefit to this status.*  Except maybe with our current stay at Barony.  We got here using two accommodations certs, and were assigned a fantastic OF villa.  I know it's off season here, but the front desk said occupancy was over 90%.  I would have guessed many others here would have higher priority than us.  So maybe the PP status kicked in.  In any case, we are delighted with our accommodations!



I'm looking forward to Premier status as I have some overseas stays this year and I'll see if I get any benefit from that status.  I do know last November that I attended an exclusive MRP event at the Gaylord Hotel at the National Harbor/DC to celebrate the 30th Anniversary of the Program, with free food and beverages.  Everyone I met there had Premier status or Premier Destination Club points. So I'm speculating that my new status increases my chances to go to these events.


----------



## benyu2010 (Jan 21, 2014)

Mr. Vker said:


> I have now hit 2 million lifetime points. Enough for lifetime Plat. 30 nights to go for the elite night qualification portion. Should hit this Spring or so.



2M pts included bonus points you earned through 10X, 5X, 2X?


----------



## Fairwinds (Jan 21, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> You wouldn't have had rollover nights anyway since rollover would have been based on your current gold status anyway. It does however keep you from earning rollover nights to put toward 2015. If they dropped you to silver and you earned more than 10 nights, you could have plenty of rollover nights for 2015. Same thing for me if they do end up keeping me at gold, though I hope they drop me to silver.



I think the roll over nights are specifically designed to benefit those who earn enough to renew at current level. That's why (as you have said in previous comments) roll over is based on current status. Therefore if you are down graded there would be no roll over nights. An example would be a gold in 2013 who stayed 30 nights would be down graded to silver but would not carry the 5 extra nights as roll over

http://www.marriott.com/marriott/eliterolloverFAQs.mi


----------



## Fairwinds (Jan 21, 2014)

I see that silver is 10 nights so my example of 5 nights should have been 20.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 21, 2014)

Fairwinds, thanks for that Rollover Nights FAQ link.  I hadn't seen it before but now will save it as a bookmark.


----------



## Love2TS (Feb 20, 2014)

*Soft landing for 2014*

Just heard back that even though I was a few nights short for the coming year I will retain my gold status with Marriott.


----------



## ACP (Feb 20, 2014)

Is the status e.g. Gold/Plat on MR account linked in anyway to MVC weeks and DP ownership.  I remember when we last bought DP points we were upgraded to Gold for 3 years, but that has now expired.  I have Premier Plus status on DP but 0 stays or rollover on my rewards account as whenever I stay at a hotel it is usually using MR points or as part of a travel package, so rarely pay actual cash for any stay.  I seem to recall that if you use points/travel package it does not count as a stay?
My lifetime membership is only 200 nights so I assume that I qualify for doodly squat, however I have just under 500,000 MR points and have been as high as 1m.

Is my assumption correct that "Non Cash" nights count for nothing and MVC/DP status counts for nothing and MR points counts for nothing?

Thanks


----------



## bazzap (Feb 20, 2014)

I fear you are correct.
MR Points stays and Travel Package Accommodation Certificate stays do not count towards Elite night status.
Also MR status / lifetime nights (except when lifetime status has been achieved) and DC status do not count (officially anyway?)
However, MVC and DC stays do, including in my experience anyway Interval exchanges back into MVC resorts.
Thankfully, soft landings can help retain Elite status when falling short of qualifying nights.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 8, 2014)

*It's Official*

They dropped my status down to Silver for 2014. Understandably. Received the new Silver card in the mail a few days ago. Guess the gravy train of having gold status for the last few years, without actually earning it, is over.


----------

